# DUBAI | Uptown Tower | 340m | 1115ft | 78 fl | T/O



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The supertall companion to the megatall Uptown Dubai project.


Pictures of the model with the megatall next to it:



Tony 90 said:


>



Latest site pics:



Tony 90 said:


>


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Duh I put it as Prep because in the UAE forums it would be "Ground works" and not U/C yet, but by international forums definition it is U/C of course.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ fixed and some more close up renders by me


----------



## andisart (Oct 28, 2004)

Does the megatall have a name yet?


----------



## Ryer (Dec 16, 2016)

andisart said:


> Does the megatall have a name yet?


It used to be called the Burj 2020, but since the Uptown Dubai name came out, everybody just started calling it that, despite that being the whole development's name. 

I'm not sure that it has a real name.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks for opening the thread :cheers:


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Uptown Dubai site - 25th May 2018*


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Uptown Dubai site - 29th May 2018*


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Uptown Dubai site - 4th June 2018*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

X-post


inronny said:


> 2018/08/20


----------



## INFERNAL ELF (Aug 2, 2011)

Those models look sick.

And hawing a mutiple Story podium under all the towers is Amazing. 

and i think that might Actually Make this if not the biggest building in the world, when it comes to floor area certantly. one of the biggest. If Emporis and Guinness actually consider It one building.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

INFERNAL ELF said:


> And hawing a mutiple Story podium under all the towers is Amazing.


I disagree. I don't like the way this project doesn't 'communicate' with the surrounding streets or the neighborhood. It looks like blind walls all around.

If they would improve that, the project would be a lot better in my opinion.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Uptown Dubai Site last week.*


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

When did this go On Hold? What happened here? It seems like foundation work was completed, then the next contractor just never arrived, similarly to Dubai Creek Tower. Any news from the developer?


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

andisart said:


> Does the megatall have a name yet?


I propose they call it Burj Tony 90, in honor of the forum member who keeps us updated on this project. :cheers:



Kyll.Ing. said:


> When did this go On Hold? What happened here? It seems like foundation work was completed, then the next contractor just never arrived, similarly to Dubai Creek Tower. Any news from the developer?


I was wondering the same thing. Does anyone know?


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

*Brothers and cousins*


----------



## germantower (May 23, 2006)

Is the company behind this connected with EMAAR? Also, does the word "emaar" have any meaning in the arab language?


----------



## Scion (Apr 26, 2008)

No, the developer is Dubai Multi Commodities Centre (DMCC) and it runs the largest free trade zone in the region. The contract for the main structure seems to have been given to Belhasa Six Construct. Seeing absolutely no progress on the site for 6 months straight despite having such a big name developer and a leading contractor is indeed worrisome.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Kyll.Ing. said:


> When did this go On Hold? What happened here? It seems like foundation work was completed, then the next contractor just never arrived, similarly to Dubai Creek Tower. Any news from the developer?


You love to on hold Dubai don't you .. but of course you do it out of love :troll:

The developer said previously in an official statement they will announce a contractor this month! I don't get why this is moved to On Hold .. or why you making such a big fuss about it.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

What a beautiful project with a miserably suburban surroundings


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Various pics of site, especially Glass cladding ready for installation.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Some night pics.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

15th November 2020


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

17th November 2020


----------



## DeaconG (Mar 4, 2014)

Are those solar cells on the roof of that car park?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

DeaconG said:


> Are those solar cells on the roof of that car park?


Looks like it. The more important question might be, why is there a (permanent-looking) car park in the middle of a construction site?!


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

The car park is for the all the contractors working on site, including the multi-coloured site offices in that corner. Guess it provides much needed shade for the cars & provides some green electricity. I’m sure it can be easily dismantled & cleared away for the Megatall.


A Chicagoan said:


> Looks like it. The more important question might be, why is there a (permanent-looking) car park in the middle of a construction site?!


----------



## FreeMarkets (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## PDH (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope you are all going ok!

I must say this is very impressive, but I cannot get that hideous white building to the left, out of my mind!

It looks like a Lego building!


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

X Posting








#TOPPED OUT: UPTOWN DUBAI, 711m, 115F, 340m, 78F Mixed...


Is there a real chance to see it rising? It’s officially on hold. Who knows with the Dubai markets. they have planned 7 towers n this area it could go either way.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Munwon said:


> X Posting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't realize this was so close to the Marina... from Munwon's link, by @Jakob:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Uptown Tower


Guide to Uptown Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Uptown Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

The glass facade / or in other hand the facade quality is OK, not really bad either and not high- to top quality extraordinarily beautiful, whatsoever, but the design of it is really damn nice, though. You sure primarily good at that Dubai (and the Chinese, too) on average. But, Abu Dhabi on the other hand are slightly more ambitious and more clearly investable into facade quality (materials), though, again per modern building on average, yeah, nice. Pity with the " in fact not that big of a deal" - height reduction, though 👍👌💎🌈


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

There is no height reduction at all 👁👄👁


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Gabriel900 said:


> There is no height reduction at all 👁👄👁


Wasn't it 370 meters to start with as far I were aware or has been witnessed some time ago? .. Hmm?..🤔🤔🙄😅😌


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ecopolisia said:


> Wasn't it 370 meters to start with as far I were aware or has been witnessed some time ago? .. Hmm?..🤔🤔🙄😅😌


Not really .. it was not official .. 340m was made official later.


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Gabriel900 said:


> Not really .. it was not official .. 340m was made official later.


Oh, ok, not really, I see. Didn't know that part at all, because I thought it was all legimated and officially as it could possibly get to be in the first place ... Well, I think not anymore...lol..Hmm, I see now..Thanks.. 😌👍


----------



## Леонид (Jan 11, 2008)

PDH said:


> Hi everyone, hope you are all going ok!
> 
> I must say this is very impressive, but I cannot get that hideous white building to the left, out of my mind!
> 
> It looks like a Lego building!


I totally agree!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Besix deploys shaft-climbing robot to install elevators in Dubai skyscraper - Global Construction Review


In a first for Dubai, Besix subsidiary Six Construct will use a self-climbing robot developed by Schindler to drill anchor bolts into the bare concrete of the elevator shafts of…




www.globalconstructionreview.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-04-26 by Jakob


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-18 by A7R


----------



## LuffyH7 (May 7, 2021)

Any news on the megatall?


----------



## MICHAELG3000 (Dec 17, 2015)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQMTnxIs5Sj/


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

If you loo


MICHAELG3000 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CQMTnxIs5Sj/


If you look very closely, there’s a woman in this pic


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 07 by *BinSuroor*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> If you loo
> 
> If you look very closely, there’s a woman in this pic


She is taller than the Tower


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Is that supertall of the models in the first page still planned?


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

3tmk said:


> Is that supertall of the models in the first page still planned?


The Supertall is the one they are currently building. The Megatall is ... I think "aspirational" would be a suitable word. Its location is right underneath where the construction office currently stands, so I doubt it gets anywhere while this building is being constructed. But given the track record of proposed Megatall buildings in general, I doubt it gets anywhere ever, frankly.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Thanks! I got my terms mixed up lol

Yeah I figured with the track record of announced supertalls in the city that it was probably just aspirational for marketing purposes. But it was still amusing for me, when seeing the latest construction updates, to go to the first page to see what the completed renders look like, and have to scroll a couple of times for the full height of the megatall until the photo showed this supertall being dwarfed next to it :lol:


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## MICHAELG3000 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Considering how in the beginning it didn't seem to go anywhere for most of the time, it's really shooting up now.


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there any infrmation about when will they start this additional 150-200m towers ?


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

http://tradearabia.com/touch/article/CONS/386744


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Twr last weekend.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The parking podium's pretty ugly.


----------



## skyhooks (Jul 17, 2018)

Tony 90 said:


>


11 million man hours and 0 LTI….. really??

I suppose it depends on how you report it. If someone doesn’t come back is it really lost time?


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

I thought this skyscraper is still planned, but now I know it’s under construction. Wonder what’s sup with the megatall tower.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Cherry pickers used on the crown, sooner them than me.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

This building is super cool, well done!


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

Jay said:


> This building is super cool, well done!


Yeah, particularly the design/shape of it and that it has a rooftop or a crown instead of a spire or even worse a spatenna as well.Then sure super nice or super cool it's.
But, that's it for me and that quite goes to every (or the vast majority of the) latest or top modern (And, oh "top modern", design wise,ONLY, btw..) high-rises, skyscrapers and its supertalls (and,more or less to its one megatall as well) in that city and few other cities and even fewer whole countries for that matter,too. At least, on average what they build in its wholesomeness in those corners..🤷‍♂️😅🙃😉👌


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the proposed megatall looks like a merdeka 2.0 😁 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> the proposed megatall looks like a merdeka 2.0 😁 😁


In fact, I think the supertall looks like Merdeka 118 without the spire!


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower on 18th March 2022.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower 20th March 2022


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Boy, would you look at that!


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

I figured I'd merge my Uptown Tower Sketchup model with my Uptown Dubai model, so I present to you, Uptown Dubai in it's entirety!













Uptown Dubai | 3D Warehouse


Uptown Dubai is a mixed-use skyscraper complex under construction in Dubai, UAE. The complex consists of the 340 m / 1,115 ft Uptown Tower, the 711 m / 2,333 ft	tall Uptown Dubai Tower 1, and 4 additional residential towers of varying heights. As of 2022, the only progress on Uptown Dubai is the...




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Uptown Tower


Guide to Uptown Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Uptown Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower 7th June 2022


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower 9th June 2022


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Twr 10th June 2022


----------



## Maurus (Oct 14, 2021)

Its a beautiful form... but damn I can't wait for them to start cleaning it...


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Twr 12th June 2022







































Temporary steelwork to support large entrance canopy.


----------



## Tuscano (Jun 27, 2013)

I just noticed on uptown’ website that the mega tower was relocated closer to Almas tower. Could it be an error on the render ? It doesn’t matter much but I wanted to check if someone knows anything about the change.


----------



## NewYorkCity76 (Aug 8, 2021)

Tuscano said:


> I just noticed on uptown’ website that the mega tower was relocated closer to Almas tower. Could it be an error on the render ? It doesn’t matter much but I wanted to check if someone knows anything about the change.
> View attachment 3411919


I don't think it's an error. There was a model on youtube that shows the same layout as the one in the rendering above ^


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

On a sitenote, it doesn't look twice as tall as this tower, either. Maybe 100m taller.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tuscano said:


> I just noticed on uptown’ website that the mega tower was relocated closer to Almas tower. Could it be an error on the render ? It doesn’t matter much but I wanted to check if someone knows anything about the change.
> View attachment 3411919


Discussed extensively here









DUBAI | Uptown Dubai Tower 1 - Burj 2020 | 711m | 2333ft...


Yeah and the 50% empty business bay? Why developers built new projects far from city centre where there are empty plots 1km from a Burj Khalifa? They must be worth hundreds millions of dollars. And yet, really slow development here. They would be worth a lot if the city had had good...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Gabriel900 said:


> Discussed extensively here


What? It's not discussed extensively there and not even related. Did you paste the wrong link?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

droneriot said:


> What? It's not discussed extensively there and not even related. Did you paste the wrong link?


Yeah this 









DUBAI | Uptown Dubai Tower 1 - Burj 2020 | 711m | 2333ft...


Yeah and the 50% empty business bay? Why developers built new projects far from city centre where there are empty plots 1km from a Burj Khalifa? They must be worth hundreds millions of dollars. And yet, really slow development here. They would be worth a lot if the city had had good...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## outrigger396m (Jan 29, 2009)

leave out panel complete on the facade and preparing for the Tower Crane to come down - shaping up now !!!


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

A nice timelapse 


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cfq1ENTlnOU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Cfqn4WJM_jZ/


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Jul 7










https://www.constructionweekonline.com/projects-tenders/uptown-tower-facade


----------



## outrigger396m (Jan 29, 2009)

Dubai: Uptown Tower façade completed with 8,542 glass panels


DMCC has announced that the façade of Uptown Tower has been fully installed...



www.khaleejtimes.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

DMCC (@dmcc_authority) • Instagram photos and videos


18K Followers, 197 Following, 2,889 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from DMCC (@dmcc_authority)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Uptown Tower


Guide to Uptown Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Uptown Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

outrigger396m said:


> Dubai: Uptown Tower façade completed with 8,542 glass panels
> 
> 
> DMCC has announced that the façade of Uptown Tower has been fully installed...
> ...


I'm not gonna count each individual panel to prove if they're correct so I'll just take their word


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower District 13th October 2022 by me.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Uptown Tower 17th October 2022


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tony 90 said:


> Uptown Tower District October 2022


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tony 90 said:


> Some more pics.





Tony 90 said:


> Earthworks, possibly to level site for future towers?





Tony 90 said:


> Final pics.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Special thanks for the pictures with workers, providing visual context for how truly enormous this complex is.


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Uptown Tower 29th November 2022

















*


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me all the way from Address Downtown!


----------



## Kaiser Ferdinand (Oct 6, 2011)

Tony 90 said:


> View attachment 4221481
> 1


What are they building now? Is it the podium of "additional" towers?


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kaiser Ferdinand said:


> What are they building now? Is it the podium of "additional" towers?





Kaiser Ferdinand said:


> What are they building now? Is it the podium of "additional" towers?


I can only think that this is the first part of the central podium to be built. It must over 100m wide with 4 separate lift shafts, can’t be anything else?


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

It seems they are currently building “The Terrace” in front of Uptown Podium, on the left of twitter pic.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1600429919661703169Uptown Twitter pic from DMCC


----------



## Tony 90 (Dec 16, 2006)

Another view with just Uptown Tower built. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1604782344983937025Uptown Twitter feed


----------

